# Took the day after pill and now I feel like I want to be Pregnant - Could I be?



## anita86

Hello Ladies,

I have been part of this forum for 7 years, had an amazing baby boy who is now 6.

Has anyone felt like having a baby, surprisingly after thinking that you did not?

Have started seeing someone as I divorced from the father of my boy ( we are best friends still and separation was very amicable).

Me and my new partner had a little of a slip not only but twice in this cycle. Once total heat of the moment thing and took the day after pill. However, one week later it happened again. Obviously we are both adults and understand the consequences of this ( to be honest never have I ever been so irresponsible).

Anyway.....I had spotting 5 days after the second time around, which should be right bang on my fertile period however the day after pill I took a week earlier should have delayed it.

Yesterday I told him that my period wasn´t here yet and he looked at me with sparkle in his eyes and asked: 
"Are you pregnant"? 

I said I dint´t think so, but there is obviously a possibility. He did not look scared, afraid, if anything he seemed happy at the possibility and then it hit me...

I secretly wish I was pregnant right now. Period is due today. Spotted again ( light pink barely noticeable and stopped again). 

I am waiting for AF to show up, my nipples were very very sore a few days ago but it has subsided so I do think I´m not pregnant...but want to be now.

Anyone had a scare and then suddenly you wanted to be pregnant?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

